# Auf Karpfen mit Matchrute und Pose



## Angel-Suchti (14. Juli 2009)

Hi Angler!
Ich habe mal gehört, dass man mit einer speziellen Montage, gut auf Karpfen angeln kann. Gerade von Browning gibt es spezielle Karpfenposen. Wenn jemand zur Montage und Technik etwas sagen kann, kann hier gerne seinen Senf dazu geben    :m


----------



## sc00b (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen mit Matchrute und Pose*

Also bei uns am Teich wird nur so auf Karpfen geangelt mit Pose... sehr Schlanke Waggler, wenig Tragkraft vllt 3g und dann so legen das die Pose "schief" aus dem Wasserguckt dann weiß man das der haken 100% auf den Grund ist


----------



## schorle (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen mit Matchrute und Pose*

Wenn es der Gewässergrund zulässt wäre die Liftmontage hier ganz klar meine erste Wahl. Diese Montage ist bei mir wie folgt aufgebaut, Fadenstopper, schlanker Waggler, Blei, Wirbel und Vorfach. Den Stopper stelle ich 20-30cm tiefer ein als die Angelstelle tief ist, es folgt ein schlanker Waggler ( bei mir 2-4g Tragkraft), jetz kommt ein Blei das schwerer ist als die Tragkraft des Wagglers ( bei mir 5-7g). Nach dem auswerfen wird die Schnur auf Spannung gebracht bis die Antenne des Wagglers gerade noch zu sehen ist, beim Biss hebt sich der Waggler und kippt um oder er steigt erst und verschwindet dann unter Wasser.


----------



## winni_07 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen mit Matchrute und Pose*

Wie haltet ihr das denn generell mit der Bebleiung bei z.b. einem 2g Dennan-Waggler??? Macht ihr unter dem Waggler ne Kette und mit wieviel gram?? Will auf 20-25m entfernung fischen???


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen mit Matchrute und Pose*



winni_07 schrieb:


> Wie haltet ihr das denn generell mit der Bebleiung bei z.b. einem 2g Dennan-Waggler??? Macht ihr unter dem Waggler ne Kette und mit wieviel gram?? Will auf 20-25m entfernung fischen???



Wenn du von nem Drennan in 2 Gramm sprichst, gehe ich von aus, dass der nicht vorbebleibt ist.
Aus meiner Sicht hängt das Abbleien durch dich davon ab, was die Pose, wie fein anzeigen soll.
Ich bebleie meist so:
Das erste Bleischrot(zugleich das Größte) wähle nehme ich genau so schwer, dass der Waggler sich gerade so aufrichten kann.
Das nächste Blei 25- 30cm tiefer, nehme ich so groß, dass es bis zur ersten Markierung der Antenne geht usw... bis nur noch die Spitze rausragt. 
Kommt halt drauf an, ob der Waggler ne Antenne mit leuchtfarbener Spitze hat und sonst ohne Markierungen ist oder ob es einer mit kunstvoll bemalter Antenne ist.
Die Bebleiung ist selbstverständlich von unterhalb des Wagglers Richtung Vorfach geschildert.
Natürlich hängt das auch davon ab, ob du damit auf Grund oder im Mittelwasser fischen willst, letztere habe ich beschrieben.
Fürs Grundfischen mit Liftmontage bebleit man eben so, dass der Waggler knapp unter Wasser ist, das letzte Blei, so 25cm vorm Haken nimmt man so groß, wie man den Waggler beim Biss hochsteigen haben will.
Ist alles blöd zu schreiben, weil es eigentlich viel komplexer ist, als man es hier unter Berücksichtigung aller Faktoren, vernünftig beschreiben kann.


----------

